# I'm new - diagnosed with hydrosalpinx - anyone else?



## elijax (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I feel very confused and scared but read the great support you ladies give to each other and I need some!

I was diagnosed with hydrosalpinx last week. Basically, they need to remove my right tube and possibly my right ovary too. I am waiting for a laparoscopy operation for this now. I am currently ovulating on my left side so I could be pregnant this month very unlikely), but the chance of eptopic pregnancy is high so seeing surgent on Friday too check a) not pregnant and b) questions about the operation. Once I have the right side move, then it's IVF. :-( I'm devastated as this is a huge shock for me and no nothing about what is going to happen apart from I cannot conceive naturally. 

Does anyone out there has had or has hydrosalpinx? What questions should I be asking the surgent to ensure I maximise my changes of getting pregnant? |I am currently being treated at Leicester General Hospital but going to be moving to Lichfield soon so I probably be refered to a clinic in that area. Does anyone know which one is the best? i.e. Burton or Birmingham Women Hospital

Many thanks! x


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am new too! Like yourself I am new to this site have read losts of posts on here and thought it would be good to get and give some support too.
I had an ectopic last year and following this I had a HSG it is believed I have hydrosalpinx in my remaining tube. My DH and I have been advised to go for IVF as chances of another ectopic very high. I ovulate very late in my cycle so have immature eggs. As well as ENDRO been discovered in ectopic surgery, so chances of natural conception very low anyway. 
We went to St Judes in Wolverhampton for our initial consultation. Have made the decision to go privately as nhs waiting list is over 2 years in Wolverhampton. I am 33 this year so need time on our side as well. Dr A advised me to go and have my remaining tube looked at with a view to possibly removing it. He explained it that it is like a fluid filled bubble that causes the blockage. Sometimes this fluid can leak out and if there is a little embryo in there the fluid can have a toxic effect. 
So after waiting (again) for over 4 months I am in hospital tomorrow for my lap and dye surgery. So they are going to do one of three things. 1. leave it alone as it is, 2. remove the blockage or 3. remove the tube. Option 3 is the most likely. I have found it a bit weird to get my head round as will have no tubes so will never get pregnant naturally. And I know the chances of that are really slim but you hear of ppl having IVF and then falling pregnant naturally with their second. Stupid I know! 

My consultant who is doing the surgery is the same guy who did my ectopic pregnancy surgery and he is wonderful! He is quite an expert in the fertility field. He is called Mr Samra and based a New Cross, Wolverhampton. This is probably not much help to you as you are in Lichfield! 
So is yourleft tube blocked as well then? Sounds like our problems might be quite similar.
Sorry to waffle on , I hope this may have helped in some way. 
Keep strong and keep smiling.
  Nx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Elijax and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Here are the Leicestershire boards  Click here

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

hi elijax, im really  to hear about your news .   I hope the lap goes well , and even though i dont know you vice versa , i will be thinking of you and i will   that everything will go smoothly for you. 
You take care now , and if ever you want a blether just send me a pm and i will answer . I will add you as a buddy. Donna x


----------



## elijax (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi N!

Thanks for replying! I don't think it's stupid that you don't want your tube removed (i.e. when you hear ppl getting pregnant after IVF). I feel exactly the same! I'm in shock at having my right tube taken out, so I can imagine how you feel. You ask about my left tube, well, from the HSG it looked like the dye was going through so they just diagnosed hydrosalpinx on the right tube. However, the lap op will look at both sides as the HSG has 30% error. I had an vaginal scan last Tues and the nurse said she could see a lot of fluid around my right ovary too, so that may be removed too. :-( 

My plan for now is having the lap op (having those three options that you have too, although removal of right tube is probably the most likely for me too) and then IVF. I had no idea Wolverhampton had 2 year waiting list! I will be going to Burton-on-Trent and it would be more or less as soon as I recuperate from the lap (i think). I'm nearly 32 so time is of the essence too!

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow's lap! I will be thinking of you all day. Please let me know how it goes. It should be a day's procedure and a couple of weeks of a bit of pain. Do you know how soon could you start IVF after the lap?

Take care and keep positive,
Ex


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi E, 
Getting a bit nervous about tomorrow now!
Not sure when we will start our IVF will ask consultant at clinic when this surgery is over and done with. 
I am amazed if they have no waiting list in Burton.
Do you know when your lap will be? Hopefully soon.
Take Care    

Nx


----------



## Whisper32 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, LAdies. Just sitting and reading for smth new  for me. I have the same problem, more exactly, for now, I had this problem. I've started my way to our dream several years ago. First IVF was unlucky, after this hydrosalpinks was founded in the left tube, I've lost it. Then 2nd IVF, the same result, laparascopy and I lost the second one...  Then I had 2 more attempts and nothing.. But I know exactly the tube with hydro salpinks is not good for IVF, it is toxic and reduce chance for luck...


----------



## nursenotts (Mar 2, 2010)

hi elijax,
so sorry to hear about your diagnosis and hope that when you see the dr you get the answers that you want.
I was diagnosed with a hydrosalpinx a couple of years ago - our consultant seems to think that it was a result of a previous ectopic pregnancy, where i lost my right tube, and subsequent inf in 2001 - i had lap and dye in aug 2009 but didnt end up losing my tube as the dr thought that it was all ok. please be cautious though as a few weeks ago we found out we were pregnant - again! - only to lose our very much wanted baby, my left tube and my sanity!!!! I started bleeding and had mild abdo pain, we had lots of scans and the consultant thought it was another ectopic pregnancy but once they operated they discovered a blood clot in my tube which they had to remove - we like to think that our little baby died to save me. 
hopefully things will run smoothly for you, i know how devestating the news can be and i've cried so many tears i sometimes think i've got none left! 
the best advice i can give is write down any questions that you want to ask the dr before you go - i always go with a head full of questions and forget them until i'm on the way home  !!
Try and keep positive even through the dark times - i've only just joined this site but people have been lovely and so helpful there is so much support out there.
keep smiling,
nurse notts x


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
    I am awaiting operation to remove my tubes due to hydrosalpinxes too diagnosed by HSG, then we can start IVF Process. I also have PCOS and severe Endo, and hed peritonitus followed by internal absesses and infection at the strat of this year whcih resulted in me being in hospital for over a month and been readmitted 5 times since as i am unable to eat solids without being sick and in pain everytime, only came out the last time on Fridat(7 day stay, for drips are iv access as dehydrated). I am 23yrs and fed up too. I live near Lichfield and am at Burton BCRM at the moment and they have been lovely and very quick to deal with me. Hopefully hear from you soon,

Best of Luck     

Tara x x


----------

